# San Rafael North Help (Antelope)



## yelrdog13 (Sep 3, 2010)

My wife got draw for a tag after 11 years. We are looking for a better than normal size goat. 

Should we hunt as far from Price as possible?

Do I bring my Jeep or my 4X4 pick-up with an ATV?

should we camp or stay in a hotel?

Just looking for alittle help can not scout(time and distance). I have hunted Antelope before just never been to that part of the country


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

I think you should bring a Camel cause it is hot and dry.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Pick-up and ATV. That way you don't have to put the goat in the jeep with you. They stink VERY bad. Also - pack a couple of coolers full of ice, and a couple of five gallon jugs of water and 3-4 cans of table salt. When you kill the goat, get it gutted, skinned, and the meat de-boned ASAP - I'm talking in less than an hour after pulling the trigger. Put the meat in the coolers with the ice, add the water and two cans of table salt to each cooler. The salt water will draw the blood out of the meat and the ice will cool it. Pronghorn is either VERY good, or VERY bad. And cooling it immediatly is the key. 

As for camping vs. hotel - know that the Holiday Inn and most other hotels in Price smell like feet soaked in an ash tray bathed in rhinoceris sweat. Seriously. They do. I quit staying in Price because of it. When I was doing a bunch of business down there, I'd just drive home to SLC every night, rather than stay in any of the hotels in Price. And I'd NEVER stay in one with my family. I'd rather primitive camp than stay in a hotel in Price. Seriously. They are nasty.

As for where to go - Its hit and miss. I've seen some VERY nice bucks just outside of Wellington, south and west of Highway 6 - within a couple hundred yards of the road. I've also seen some nice bucks deep into the northern part of the Swell. There are good bucks in all sorts of places on the Swell, it just takes some looking. Be sure to get a map from the BLM in Price. It will have all the roads and ATV trails. Remember that even though you have an ATV, you can't take it off road or off trail, even to retrieve your game.


----------



## yelrdog13 (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you for the hotel info my wife is picky. Now I have a reason to sleep in a tent with her. 

Is the off road rules a Utah law or is it BLM rules?


----------



## SkullDesigns (Jul 13, 2010)

The off road rules should NOT matter whos they are. Do not go off the road to do anything!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The Local 4x4 clubs and other clubs have done a ton of work to keep what roads there are open and are trying very hard to get the trails that have been closed because of shotty paper work by the BLM back open. It is the law to stay on designated roads, trails in the state of Utah. I hunt in a area that is going to be closed to any motorized travel because stupid people cant read signs, or are to lazy to retreive thier game the way you should, resulting in a 10 mile hike to get in. Pack it out on your back if your away from the roads!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you are conserned about the off road laws stop in at the Price BLM office. It is located on about 600 East 1000 North if I remember right. All the hunting on the San Rafael is on BLM ground


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> As for camping vs. hotel - know that the Holiday Inn and most other hotels in Price smell like feet soaked in an ash tray bathed in rhinoceris sweat. Seriously. They do. I quit staying in Price because of it. When I was doing a bunch of business down there, I'd just drive home to SLC every night, rather than stay in any of the hotels in Price. And I'd NEVER stay in one with my family. I'd rather primitive camp than stay in a hotel in Price. Seriously. They are nasty.


How long ago was that? The HOliday Inn was remodeled just a few years ago...Of course, NHS is the main reason they stink, but he has been away from there for years, so the residual smell may have worn off by now.

I had two friends draw these tags just four years ago and they were headed back home by 10 am with both tags filled; one being a 75 class buck. The most common area to see them is right off of the East Carbon turnoff on both sides of Hwy 6. All through that Mounds area is pretty decent and into Buckhorn Wash, but I am not sure how far south west your boundary goes.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> As for camping vs. hotel - know that the Holiday Inn and most other hotels in Price smell like feet soaked in an ash tray bathed in rhinoceris sweat.


I guess you could describe it like that. I just say it smells like home.


----------



## fishbate (Jan 18, 2008)

The BLM field office moved a number of years ago to 125 West 600 West.

We hunted doe antelope two years ago on some private property in Miller Creek and saw a number of great bucks in the area. Mounds area and South/East side of Miller Creek (south of Wellington) is where I would start looking, there is a pond called Olsen's Pond that always holds some goats in the general area.

The hotels in the area are definitly weathered, the Green Well on main may be a better bet, they have some newer rooms/suites that probably don't smell like natural gas well workers.

Good luck and prepare for heat. Last year we dropped off my dad's Plateau buck at the butcher in Huntington and someone was dropping off an outstanding San Rafel buck with about nothing salvagable damaged from the heat, they looked unprepared for the 95+ degree opening day. This buck was close to 80.

Good luck and have a fun trip.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fishbate said:


> The BLM field office moved a number of years ago to 125 West 600 West.


I think you meant 125 South 600 West, Price, UT? - (435) 636-3600?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That shows you how long it has been since I was at the office. Then if it is down where you say it is it is next to the Forest Service office. I would also second checking out Mounds. I know that when I was working down in the Price area there was always a wall hanger in that area.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes, the BLM office is near the Forest Service Office, east of the K-mart parking lot.


----------

